# X11 freezes machine - have to force quit



## covehithe (May 27, 2008)

I was trying to run Inkscape when I try to run program screen goes black and keyboard disabled. (I can get program to force quit).
If I run X11 the screen still goes black and there is a now a text box labelled
XTERM in the corner and I can use all the keys in this box.
Ctrl right click gives fonts and Ctrl left click gives various commands.
Text box says "my computer" and when I enter text I get next line saying "Bash". I can quit from this box ok but I am then back to the original problem of black screen - keys disabled.
Have have downloaded latest X11 (1.3.1) dated 2006.
Running G5 10.4.11 PPC

Would like to run Inkscape - so any ideas where I should be looking to cure problem??

Thanks


----------



## stuzog (Aug 20, 2008)

I have the same problem on an Intel iMac using 10.4.11 -- I can quit GIMP but the x11 screen remains without any apparent way of getting back to the Dock or the normal OS X interface. I've tried every key combination to quit.

How do I quit X11?


----------



## smythi (Jul 9, 2009)

Me too stuzog! I'm running Gimp on an Intel MacBook Pro using 10.5.7 and have the same problem exiting the program - Gimp closes but X11 remains without any way of getting back to the normal OS X homepage. My solution is: while still in Gimp, hit F1 (Help) and once the help page has opened, do a "forced quit" on X11 which closes both Gimp and X11 - then things run normally again! Can anyone provide us with a better solution?


----------



## macbri (Jul 9, 2009)

Use Command-Option-A which switches between full-screen X11 and the regular OS X desktop.  You can also at this point edit the X11 preferences (select the "Output" tab when the preferences window appears) and uncheck "Full screen mode", so that X11 windows will appear just like your regular OS X  application windows, without that background.


----------

